
The maker illusion - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/the-maker-illusion/
======
draw_down
If, like me, you wonder how you started reading a piece about making and ended
up reading a piece by a person who hates beards, here is a nice piece about
"critique drift": [http://fredrikdeboer.com/2015/03/10/critique-
drift/](http://fredrikdeboer.com/2015/03/10/critique-drift/)

